# WOT boxes?



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

i used to search but couldnt really find an answer i was looking for. Currently doing a VRT yes another vrt... At the minute i'm trying to make my mind up between c2 stage 4 or lugtronic. I'd really like the use of the 2 step and other things such as not running a maf and having a better tune of the lugtronics standalone or being cheap and buying a stage 4 from c2 which would mean no 2 step or full throttle shift and having to run a maf. which leads me onto the WOT boxes. do they work, i heard plenty of people say the factory ecu fights the WOT box when using the 2 step etc(does the wot box also have flat shift) thanks for the help guys


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

c2 + http://www.npcompleteperformance.com/wotbox 


yey!


worked fine on mine, friends gli and a s4(well blew his cats out  )


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

they work perfectly fine for me. prior to rebuild I had Unitronic 830cc BT software on my 3076R 1.8t. 2 step works perfectly and you could sit on it all day if you dared. I never had the ecu stop it on me, or do anything stupid. First time I did it and launched fire out the bottom dump exhaust I built the fun started!

WOT shift is great too. If you can hit the shifts 2-3 is the key here... it will STOP grinds on the 02J boxes (if they are in good shape to begin with). 1-2 WOT shift is cake, 2-3 is still tough to aim and smack it in, 3-4 is cake 4-5 your going 130+ have fun. Same with the 2-step, that dump of fuel, when spark kicks back on and the EGT's are up there, its like a shot gun going off! If you time it right people dive for cover. Highway 3-4 WOT shift passing cars is AWESOME, I used to time it right next to douchebag drivers so it blew up right next to them! lol Also the car stays in boost. my .82 AR 3076 would hit 24lbs-26lbs around 4150-4200. the up shift on my smaller R&P lengthend my gears alot so it would fall out of boost for a sec on the up shifts. MUCH better with a WOT shift.


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll running a 02M and 4 motion adapted syncro rear beam to really put the power down  sounds great any one got some good videos of there own set ups? Will be using a 6265 .62 a/r which i was recommended by kevin at lugtronics but i'd rather be running 6262 as i dont want to start hitting boost too high up, would really like full boost bye 4k.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

here's a no lift shift


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

ohh nice  think i might go with the c2 software then will be alot cheaper in the long run! Any one here got a VR with a 6262 which is running yet? seen a few builds but non complete!


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

I have a wot box forsale. Brand new you save 50 bucks. PM'd with more details.


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

to what exstend is this new pro maf tunable? Also whats the fast e.t any one done with a c2 tune on a 12v?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

My friend's had bad luck with the wotbox on his VRT, i think the car started stalling because of it, might've just been a defective unit since it was working okay when he first got it..



joerg_ said:


> Also whats the fast e.t any one done with a c2 tune on a 12v?


Couple of local guys were running low 12s - high 11s in their drag car still sorting out the issues, I think the car made around 470whp.

The way I look at it Lugtronic is a much better option once you start getting into it. The initial price difference isn't that big to begin with and once you start adding on optional things it makes a lot more sense. If you wanna make 500+whp in a FWD car you better have boost by gear and proper boost control, a good boost controller will run you at least $300 used. Then you get features like boost rpm/fuel cut(that would've saved my friend's 200km old VR) etc..

I've done a Lugtronic ECU with the adapter harness and I just plugged in the new ECU and the car would start, idle and run properly, it doesn't get much easier than that, the rest is just fine tuning and wiring the options


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

my car will be 4 motion so don't need to worry about the gear based boost controller a much although i wouls stil use it so prefent blowing boxes all the time. I think i might just bite the bullet and fork out for the lug tronic. There is a company not too from me who do some good tunes and they charge about $100 per hour which includes tuning and dino. If they are as good as i heard 2-3 hours should have it running sweet.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ Great idea, pay more now, but be way more satisfied later. Plus Lugtronic has Anti lag way better than 2 step.


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> ^^ Great idea, pay more now, but be way more satisfied later. Plus Lugtronic has Anti lag way better than 2 step.


true antilag is a high timing retard with fuel either the throttle body staying partially open or a secondary air injection system feeding the motor air. the extra fuel and air goes in the cylinder, then as the exhaust vlaves start to open and suck the unburnt air/fuel out the spark happens from the retarded timing and fires &/or the hot exhaust manifold combusts the mixture and explodes, spooling the turbo.

Its alot more violent than the WOT box 2 step, or even a WOT shift. EGT's skyrocket when its going off too. If your tubular manifold isnt built well, it will crack and fail fast. Loggers might be ok for a while longer. the turbo takes the brunt of it and will wear out faster too. If you think a WOT shift bang from out cars is loud... just wait for machine gun loud antilag!

A while back a sketchy city near us installed a gun shot detection sytem, that had mic's all over the city, so when a gun was fired they would hear it and could triangulate the position. There was a local 900hp supra with antilag do some passes to see if the cops would show up! lol That thing was easily louder than a 12ga shotgun and launched some serious fire out the back!


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

-C2 42# 12V
-WOT/2 step
-Apexi AVCR gear based boost controller

I don't have lugtronic/standalone so I wont comment on it.

C2 setup runs perfect on the street and track. Zero issues with the WOT/2 step box. It works perfect, but I can only speak for my setup which is a 93'-99 MK3 VR. You set the 2 step rpm as well as the no lift shift ignition cut time or just leave it on auto where it will learn your shifts. I disabled no lift shift as my 18 year old trans didn't like it so I granny shift now, but the 2 step is nice if you drag race.

Apexi avcr was needed b/c I'm fwd so traction limited. Just got it hooked up, but should really help the car.

If I had to do it over again for a street/strip car that is actually driven on the street frequently I would do it EXACTLY the same way. OE driveability, rock solid reliable, turn key plug and play (no tuning), and running some decent times at the track. Mafs aren't all bad. They compensate for any setup(flow related) or temperature change so no need for a retune. 

If I were building a race car or something where ET was my main focus then I would go standalone from the gate and likely Lugtronic. 

Just my .02 based on my experience:beer:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I run a 6265 on c2 wit a wot box 
Blew out my clutchnet 6puck in less than 5k


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds great:thumbup:

I'm running the same clutch. How did you "blow it". WOT shift or using the 2 step?

WOT shift works great, but my trans wouldn't shift into 3rd using it and I didn't like the shock you can feel to the drivetrain when ignition comes back in. I'll leave a little on the table and just shift it easy.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

2nd gear 5200rpm with 3 people in the car did it in 
If your having problems finding gears, maybe consider a o2j tower an cables/box. I run a tt short shifter with the shifter cut down in the cabin and it's pretty nice. Brings a whole new feel to the older cars. I'm about to put one in my mk2 VR as well


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

oh wow down to the rivets! Going to make sure i get a good clutch so many VRTs blow clutches, ohh by the way when do you build full boost on the 6262 and what kinda spec is your engine turbo? I'd go with a united motorsports tune rather than the c2 after speaking to jeff during the week at a friends shop but i don't know whether to go for united or lugtronics, keep changing my mind


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I have a .81 t4 6265 not a 6262 but I see full boost (28psi) right at 4k rpm.
2.9L with 262 is about it; mostly stock
I just picked up jeffs new united 630file too  it'll be down for the winter so I won't be able to give any feedback for a while. My old c2 race file is pretty amazing tho. props to jeff :thumbup:


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

might go with a .68 a/r on the 6262 to get full boost in the mid 3k ! can't wait until its done


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Good luck keeping your trani together. I'm going with DRC 268's to help move the torque band upwards a bit

Honestly if I were to do it again, id go even bigger and get the .96


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

joerg_ said:


> might go with a .68 a/r on the 6262 to get full boost in the mid 3k ! can't wait until its done


.69 on a Garrett to4e sees full boost (~15-20psi) right about 4k as well. Not sure if the Precision would be different or not.


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

its getting an 02m and full 4 motion conversion and accoriding to jeff it should hold well at 400 AWHP. Will also be runnning a fully built head with either some 268s or 276s not made my mind up yet


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Only shooting for 400 with awd??? That 6262 should and can produce well over that


----------



## joerg_ (Jul 20, 2010)

on a non built bottom end, building another short block whilst i just get the car running then once i fully built the short block i want 600 AWHP, Some evo guys been getting 760AWHP out the 6262


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

anyone with a 24V using a WOT box? I have one on my Turbo R32 but I am not making boost on the 2-step. I have not fiddled with the software so I might have screwed something up there but no lift shift works awesome. 

I ask about the 24v specific because the 12v taps in to the injector signal and the 24v you tap in to the coil signal. 

I had an issue due to the length of the wires but now it seems fine but I am not making boost on 2-step, what are the actual settings? if someone could post them I will appreciate it. :banghead:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Checked yesterday. Clutch pedal does not affect the light on the WOT box. WOT light flashing, idle light on steady.


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

slcturbo said:


> Checked yesterday. Clutch pedal does not affect the light on the WOT box. WOT light flashing, idle light on steady.


well on mine if you have the gas pressed all the way (light blinking) and then press the clutch the light will gets interrupted for the time you set it for the WOT-shift and then continues blinking. 

if you only press the clutch pedal it does nothing unless you press the gas all the way while the clutch is still pressed. ..... starts blinking and 2-step is activated.


----------

